# Spotting after starting Puregon yesterday - worried



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

After 7 days of Buserelin jabs which were reduced to .1 yesterday I started on 450 of Puregon yesterday.  By last night I felt slight discharge and found I was spotting.  Called the hospital today who've asked me to take jabs tonight and see how I am in the monring if still spotting to come in for scan.  Has anyone else encountered this  Hoping it doesn't mean cancellation of cycle as this is my first!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The spotting is just confirming that you are down regulated and I have known women have spotting for the first 2 or 3 days if injects with no problems at all.

Ruth


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you Ruth for this. I just wanted to say its great having this facility as we all wander through this maze of hormones!!

Nuala


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruth said:


> The spotting is just confirming that you are down regulated and I have known women have spotting for the first 2 or 3 days if injects with no problems at all.
> 
> Ruth


Hi Ruth,

Just wanted to add to this posting that the Lister confirmed your note saying it is nothing to worry about at this time so thanks again.
Nuala


----------

